# INTO THE FOREST: Starring Ellen Page and Evan Rachel Wood – Available on Blu-ray and DVD October 4



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

> PROGRAM DESCRIPTION
> Academy Award® nominee Ellen Page (Best Actress, Juno, 2007) and Golden Globe® nominee Evan Rachel Wood star as sisters fighting for survival in Into the Forest, arriving on Blu-ray (plus Digital HD) and DVD (plus Digital) on October 4 from Lionsgate. The heartfelt adaptation of Jean Hegland’s best-selling novel had its world premiere at the 2015 Toronto International Film Festival, and was theatrically released by A24. Also starring Max Minghella and Callum Keith Rennie, Into the Forest will be available on Blu-ray and DVD for the suggested retail price of $24.99 and $19.98, respectively.
> 
> OFFICIAL SYNOPSIS
> ...


----------

